# Turkey Taxidermist



## tbone (Jul 23, 2009)

My little brother shot a nice looking jake this morning, he would like to have it mounted. Does any one know of a good turkey taxidermist in the Salt Lake Valley/Wasatch Front?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm yer huckleberry.  www.birdfishtaxidermist.com


----------



## Sliverslinger (Sep 17, 2007)

PM Sent


----------



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

Tex is your man I dropped mine off to him tonight


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Blueshooter does nice work as well.


----------



## Stuffinducks (Sep 19, 2007)

First of all,...Congrats on the bird. Pretty exciting when everything comes together. I know I'm still still a rookie on turkey hunting, but I'm learning real quick on how to hunt them.

Just a few notes on bird taxidermy. There are a lot of good bird taxidermist across the state, and the Wasatch Front. So it boils down to three things. 1. Price, 2. Quality, 3. Time, and these three things are in no particular order either, just what each individual is looking for.

JMO, but Jakes are sometimes birds that some people won't mount. Reason - Plumage spotty, feathers not fully grown, etc, etc. But do a little home work on your bird taxidermist, and you'll be very glad you did! 

I'm going to leave you with a pretty cool mount I did for a customer last year (Special Request) and again...Congrats on your brothers Turkey!!!

SD


----------



## drakebob01 (Jun 25, 2008)

Apparently Tex is the man, my brother just dropped 2 off to him today!!!


----------

